# the Great Pyr/Husky mix puppies born in our barn--update



## CalamityJane (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi all,

Some of you may remember that I posted back in April about the puppies born in our barn of the stray dog that decided to live with us. I won't go into all the background again here; if you want to read about them you can do a search on my user name. 

Anyway, some of you had asked that I let you know how everything ended up. Well, we worked with a couple of Great Pyr rescue groups and in about three weeks time had found homes for all the girls; the three boys we thought we had homes for already. We are now at the conclusion of a cross-country trip we made in our motorhome, delivering puppies to their new families and visiting family, scattered about. 

We left Oklahoma May 3 with our own mini dachsie and six of the pups. We delivered the first one that night in Wichita, KS. We then made our way up to the Seattle area, where we visited my niece, and delivered two more of the pups. Then across over to Illinois, where we saw my sister and her family and delivered another girl to her new mom. Then down to Memphis, where we delivered the last pup, leaving us with the one we are going to keep. Jack, who just squirmed and chortled his way into our hearts.

The pups have ended up in KS; OR; WA; TX; WI; MS; OK; and not sure about where the last two will live.

So, to make a very long story filled with adventures and misadventures, though thankfully, nothing really bad, short, all the pups but two are now in their forever homes. The neighbor turned out to be not interested and not a factor. We will find homes for the two boys we left at home; we thought they had a home, but I think that woman has changed her mind.

Thanks to all of you who answered my questions in my other posts. And a big thank you to the Great Pyrenees Rescue Society of Houston, SPIN (Saving Pyrenees In Need) of Texas, and a great big thank you to Carol Sacher of Ozark Dogs, in Mountain Home, AR, for all their help in finding wonderful homes for these little guys.

CJ

PS: Three different vets have now seen individual pups, and all say the same thing: they most likely are more of a Malamute mix, than Husky, because of their size. They're huge!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Great job in giving these little ones forever homes!! There really need to be more people like you in this world!! Let us know where the remaining two end up


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

That is such fabulous news! And so wonderful that you got to deliver them all and get a nice road trip as well. I agree with SDO, there needs to be more people like you in the world. Thank you so much for all you've done for these pups and all the time and effort you put into raising them and finding them good homes.


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Wow, great job in finding all these pups great homes!! Good thing that you found the stray...Someone else might have turned them over to animal control and had them euthenized.  Thank you so much!!

Pictures??


----------



## the mama (Dec 28, 2007)

wow!! And these are pups whocame to you by accident... I wish all dog-owners by-choice were as dedicated as you!! (exempting forum-folk... y'all are more dedicated than any on the planet!!).

Hey... do you have any pics of them as older pups? I remember the pics from their tiny pup days.... just how huge are they?


----------



## HoundedByHounds (Aug 17, 2007)

are there pictures of them? I will check the other threads if I can find em.


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

Any chance you have some pictures of the puppies? Those are my 2 favorite giant breeds... Mals are my favorite breed ever! Those dogs must be beautiful and I'm so glad that you're doing so much to find great homes for them


----------



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

Good job! I second the motion for pictures!  And good luck finding the rest homes.


----------



## MuttHunter (May 17, 2008)

I guess you won't be cruising by New York with the last two? 

Oh well, immense Pyrenees/husky mixes would probably be among the least well-suited apartment dogs anyway, but they sound beautiful. I too would love to see pictures--or better yet videos!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree with SDO and FOZ!!! Good job on finding homes for the pups.

Pictures please!!! We need pictures... I bet they're adorable 

So, is the Mom still with you or did she go to the rescue?


----------



## CalamityJane (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for all your kind words. We did it the only way we could, and sleep well at night. And yes, the mom, Lady, will stay with us, and has an appointment to be spayed, next week I believe. My parents took care of her and the other two boys while we were gone, and my mom made the appointment.

As for pics, I want to and just need to figure out how to do that! 

Really, these pups were a blessing in disguise; they were a delight to watch grow, get their eyes open, start to crawl, etc. We don't ever need to do this again )) but this one time event was a gift. We are just so thankful that there are many other people in the world who also love dogs and are willing to help and give them homes.


----------



## CalamityJane (Mar 16, 2008)

Pics of the pups. First, one of most, but not all, of them about 4 weeks before we left. Second, is the last one I took of all nine before we left with six of them; one of the girls was picked up by her new mom later this day. They were 9 weeks old here.

Third, a shot from the road, in Sheridan, WY. Four girls and the husky boy, that we are keeping; we took him along for the ride. They're about 10 weeks old here. Lastly, about a week ago, one girl left (her new family met us the next day) and Husky Boy, whom we named Jack. 

So, we did end up keeping one. I'm glad we did, not just because we love him, but it seems right to do so. These puppies were a major chapter in our lives, and we are very glad to continue with Jack. We also hope to keep up with all the families of the rest of them; all really nice people, good dog people.

If any of you are interested, the email updates of our trip are at www.ozarkdogs.org. Carol was kind enough to post them on her website; she was instrumental in helping us find them homes. 

So, thus ends this chapter, and a new one begins. I will most likely be here frequently with questions; this is the first "big" dog we have had. He is sweet and smart, and we will have to stay on our toes. 

Thanks again for your kind words and support and answers to my other questions I had. Dog people are the best.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Damn they are cute. I want one.


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

I know I just got a puppy but... I want one of those too! They are to die for cute 

I love the one with the markings, but one of the white ones would match Cody better don'tcha think? I'd have a teeny tiny and a giant


----------

